# New speaker project: TriTrix



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Figured I'd post up some pics of the work in progress to encourage me to get this project done. I've been looking to upgrade my speakers for a while now and finally got going on it. Due to lack of funds and hesitation to jump into a full 5-7.1 set of speakers without hearing them, I decided to start with my center. This poor thing is a left over from a Kenwood HTiB. Its served its purpose, but I need more.

decided to jump onto the TriTrix bandwagon and give them a shot. Here are a few shots of the progress, havent gotten a chance to show tonight's update, but soon enough.

if i like what i hear, i'll be doing the other two fronts from the same design. The rest will be Zaph's HiVi B3S's, as i bought those a looooong time ago and never got them completed. Maybe this will help


























(you can even see the hivi boxes in the backgroud here. no, i didnt paint them. one of my previous roommated decided they would make nice cubbies for the kitchen and decided to artsy them up a bit)


----------



## designer485 (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks like a good start, keep it up!


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I've always been interested in that design. Keep us updated on the progress. I'd very much like to see the finished product!


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

told ya, forums are a great way to get you motivated. here are some updated pictures




























couple snags I ran into along the way. first, it appears craftsman wasn't planning on someone using a hitachi router with the circle cutting jig. but i fixed that. second, i was hoping to use t-nuts to mount everything, but i bought the wrong size. better luck next time. finally, it looks like i need to review Curt's measurements, as all of my cutouts came out a bit too large. not a major deal, i adjusted as necessary


----------



## tsimpa (Feb 24, 2009)

arent you afraid that the two midrange speakers will cause you nasty interference pattern and altered frequency response on any other angle than direct?


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

now for the overdue update. i finished putting the speaker together thursday, minus paint. still testing to see what i think of the sound, but no complaints yet. as for the layout, i do not have the equipment or experience to design my own speakers (yet) so i stuck with a tried-and-true design. i threw in a couple more pics. should have some of the finished product soon enough.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Looks like you have some crossover design skills...I wish I did


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice!
...And Italyn who needs crossovers when you can do full range I'm done with the hijack now sorry.


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

thanks for the compliment on the crossover, but can't say its all that pretty on its own. Curt's page had a pretty good layout that i copied the best i could so if something was wired wrong, i could see it pretty quickly.


----------



## CupCak3 (Jan 4, 2009)

what was your cost for all the parts? I've been keeping my eye on this design for my computer room or the bedroom.


----------



## Trizzly (Sep 9, 2008)

The kits to make a pair of these are onsale at parts express for $119. It is there 'Recesssion Destroyer' kit. I was real tempted to pick em up, just wasnt sure what they are going to sound like. Looking forward to hearing your impressions of the infamous Tri-Trix.


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

man, then i need to jump in on that deal. the drivers and crossover parts cost me almost $100 for ONE. I would definitely recommend jumping on board for that cost ASAP. thanks for the heads up

as for sound, definitely no complaints. since its been used for center duty, haven't really been able to see how it does with music. it definitely beats the other two speakers i had played with in the same spot, so i look forward to jumping up to the front stage being all tritrix.


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

although i never truely finished the center, I jumped all over the Recession Destroyer kit when I got the chance (twice backordered, third time's the charm). Felt a bit on the productive side this weekend, so began working on the new mains. 

I could not find anyone who detailed building floor standing vented cabinets, so I did some of my own math. I'm hoping I was correct with it. I stuck with the same baffle width as the floor standing TL's (7.5") and same length (36"). Since I didn't need that much space inside, I went about 10" deep and put a divider about 19-20" down to keep to 1180 cu in requirements (the exact sizes are escaping me right now, its been a long weekend). I may fill the bottom sections to give it added support, but not sure quite yet.

enjoy


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

Why didn't you go with the TL? Just curious, since they sound better than bass reflex IMO


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

there are a couple reasons why I went vented vs. TL. First, my angle cutting is not the best. I'm still quite the novice with some of the power tools and there's a lot of fixes I end up doing, even on a basic sealed box. The other was that I run a sub 95% of the time; everything I read said the vented was the best option for my listening habits.

As I get more comfortable with my cutting skills and more creative with testing, I may give the TL design a shot. I've already built 2 of the 3 designs, gotta try em all


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

SQKid89 said:


> there are a couple reasons why I went vented vs. TL. First, my angle cutting is not the best. I'm still quite the novice with some of the power tools and there's a lot of fixes I end up doing, even on a basic sealed box. The other was that I run a sub 95% of the time; everything I read said the vented was the best option for my listening habits.
> 
> As I get more comfortable with my cutting skills and more creative with testing, I may give the TL design a shot. I've already built 2 of the 3 designs, gotta try em all


I understand that. Then again, I challenged myself the first time around by building an 8th order bandpass as my first speaker project  Learned a lot from that one. 

Good luck, looks great so far!


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

did some more work today. finished routing out the driver holes, added a bit of foam to the enclosures, and started work on the crossovers. 

whats left: building tweeter crossovers, mounting all crossovers, stuffing enclosure, mounting, and then listening.

actual finish is being debated, but most likely will keep it simple with some rounding of the edges and satin black paint.


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Time for another update.

mains and center are built. no finish yet to them, but everything been playing for a week or two now. Really happy with how everything sounds and its nice to finally have a front stage that is matched. Once my new set of router bits comes in (I blame the Hot Deals section here for another new purchase), I'll get these things trimmed up and painted. 

As for the rears, spent part of the day working towards their completion as well. The rears (got enough to do a full 7.1 setup, but most likely just going to stick 5-6) are all going to be a Zaph designed B3S single driver speaker. I built a test one a while back, never got around to making more. 

On to the pics. and yes, I know the mains are supposed to be the other way around. I was tired, they were heavy, they're staying put until I go to finish them.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

can you throw up a link to this "Curt's" page? Is it the dude with The Brain at the top of his page?

I would like to read it before I jump on these.

Thanks


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

TriTrix homepage:
Tritrix_pg_1
(this design was also featured in partsexpress' page somewhere. look for "recession destroyer" for a great deal)

B3S homepage:
Zaph|Audio


----------

